# Flavor notes for FA Custard



## zandernwn (10/4/17)

Good morning folks.

I am doing some research into custards and I was hoping someone on here can help.me with flavor notes or opinions on FA Custard and INW Custard (I have read the entire interwebs, just looking for your opinions as well please)

I know the rest pretty well. Also which recipe do you consider to be the best custard you have vaped or even which commercial juice has the best custard you have tasted.

It would be cool if ymthe admin folks will create a subforum for us where we can discuss flavor notes.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mister Fuzzyboots (10/4/17)

Vape Wilds "On Cloud Custard" gets a 10/10 from me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (10/4/17)

I actually recently did some flavour profile testing on CLY custard (among others) but I do not have my notes with me right now. I will have to check them when I get home and then copy it in here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g (10/4/17)

Fa Custard - lemony mish mash that feels light on the palate. Can be bitter so goes well with sweet stuff. 

Inw - havent tried

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (10/4/17)

Here is a subforum for concentrate reviews.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (11/4/17)

zandernwn said:


> Good morning folks.
> 
> I am doing some research into custards and I was hoping someone on here can help.me with flavor notes or opinions on FA Custard and INW Custard (I have read the entire interwebs, just looking for your opinions as well please)
> 
> ...



Hi @zandernwn
As Andre pointed out above, we have a concentrate review subforum, where each thread is for a particular manufacturer.
If you want to discuss a particular flavour profile more generally, feel free to use this subforum as you have done. Thats perfect. You could start a new thread for each flavour profile and just have it named appropriately, so its easy to find

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (11/4/17)

So what I had for FA Custard was this:
@2% - some caramel notes (darkish caramel), very smooth, slight vanilla, light flavour, not too eggish

(note: the word 'eggish' does not exist, I know, but I hope you understand what I mean)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zandernwn (11/4/17)

Hahaha.

Are you getting any citrus notes from it?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## daniel craig (12/4/17)

zandernwn said:


> Hahaha.
> 
> Are you getting any citrus notes from it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


FA Custard does have citrus notes to it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (12/4/17)

I read that there are citrus notes in it, but I did not really pick up on it that much. If there is, then it was not as overpowering as thought to be. I made about half of my concentrates in various %'s in 10ml bottles for testing purposes, so there is still plenty left. Will retest and come back to you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zandernwn (12/4/17)

Thank you

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## RichJB (12/4/17)

FA's lemon notes seem to be a bit like strawberry, or like pepper from TFA VBIC and White Choc, or like play-doh from doughnut flavours. Some taste it, others not.


----------



## ivc_mixer (12/4/17)

In FA's Nonnas Cake I do taste it, so much so that it almost ruins the flavour for me.


----------



## Andre (12/4/17)

FA (UK) says their custard has lemon notes, but these fade with a good steep.


----------



## zandernwn (12/4/17)

Yes that's the sense I am getting from the other opinions I have read. I think it's worth getting to try out. Thanks for the help gents

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## RichJB (12/4/17)

It's now Custard Cream apparently. I saw it advertised as such at a vendor recently and thought they'd got it wrong but FA have renamed it. OT trivia: the reason FA give their fruits weird names like Red Touch and Red Summer is because it's apparently against Italian law to use just the real fruit name ("strawberry", "watermelon", etc) unless it contains the real fruit. I don't know why it doesn't apply to Kiwi, White Grape, Orange and some others but ostensibly that's the reason for it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (13/4/17)

Well my single flavour tests do go through a decent steep period before I try it. I feel it does not help I try it when it is only 2 weeks old or such as I am not going to vape a mixture where it is included that is as young as that, so I need to test it at the time at which I will vape it. I believe it was 4 weeks old at the time of testing if I recall.


----------

